
Waking Up Starving: The Human Cost of Jobless-Benefit Delays - karimford
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/waking-up-starving-human-cost-jobless-benefit-delays-joseph-milord
======
jbdigriz
This is heart wrenching. How many millions more are in this situation? When do
we start measuring these costs in the covid lockdown equation??

